# +++ ENDS TONIGHT - Midnight PDT - Visual Orchestration 1 & 2 Special Pricing



## Peter Alexander (Aug 6, 2013)

*NEW! Introducing Scoring Stages™ 2: Something From Nothing Quick Compositional Techniques For Nearly Any Music Style*
*19 mini-video lectures* showing you how to create near-instant 2- and 3-part compositions for orchestra _and_... Pre-order pricing just $29.95 - ends Aug 15, 2014.

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... es-02.aspx

*YouTube Sample Video - Introduction*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoM1zpbkRdg&feature=share&list=UUOfS2bwoIJnrPQaB7HHeR1Q (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoM1zpbk ... QaB7HHeR1Q)

*OVERVIEW*
The big question many ask is, “How do I generate inspiration to create something new?” _Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing_ begins answering that question by first showing you specific compositional techniques using triads then four-part harmony to create, near instantly (without ever having had counterpoint), two- and three-part compositions. Apply tone colors and Span of Orchestration from the Spectrotone Chart, and voila, a professional sounding composition.

To accomplish this, _Scoring Stages 2_ starts with a brief harmony review. Not Theory! Instead, Harmonic facts that can be applied to most any genre of music you’re working on. And! From Rap to Orchestral, synths to strings. You can apply this information in a bazillion ways. 

*THE 19 MINI-VIDEO LECTURES*
All the mini-video lectures are organized in pattern/stepwise instruction with each lecture building on the preceding. The beginning is basic. But by the end, you’ll be learning how to apply basic ideas in an advanced orchestration setting. You can also apply the same concepts to your synth sounds, too.

*INTRODUCTION* - _Posted_
Covers how we’ll proceed and learn.

*LECTURE 1 - Triadic Chord Types* _Posted_
Covers the four types of triads and how they’re created.

*LECTURE 2 - Seventh Chords* _Posted_
Covers the nine types of seventh chords and how to create each one of them. Seventh chords covered include the Maj 7, Dom 7. Min 7. Min Maj 7, Full Dim 7, Half Dim 7, Dim Maj 7, Aug 7, Aug Maj 7.

*LECTURES 3A & 3B - Application: Creating Interesting Harmonies by Using Small and Large Thirds* _Posted_
In this application lecture, I will give you a simple theme and show you multiple ways of creating interesting reharmonizations which you then apply to an original theme you’ve written. Recommended length: 8 bars.

*LECTURE 4 - Triads and Common Tones* _Posted_
Covers the Major Scale, Triads and Major Scale, Triads with 2 Common Tones - root motion of a third, Triads with 1 common tone - root motion of a fourth or fifth, Triads with 0 common tones - adjacent chords - root motion of a step or 7th. With compositional application.

*LECTURE 5 - 6 Triadic Voicings* _Posted_
There are six triadic voicings, three open, three closed. What they are and which registers by Span of Orchestration they work best in.

*LECTURE 6 - Triadic Chord Connections* _Posted_
Learn the basic types of triadic chord connections and how they apply for creating background lines and low brass/string sustain passages

*LECTURE 7 - Basic 4-part Voicings* _Posted_
To the triad we’ll add a fourth voice and see how doubling the root, fifth or third impacts the sound and feel of what you’re trying to say musically

*LECTURE 8 - 4-Part Chord Connections* _Posted_
Learn the two approaches for connecting four part chords and how that impacts sustained background lines and vertically voicing the melody.

*LECTURE 9 - Guide Tone Lines* - _Posted_
There are two types of guide tone lines, classical and jazz. You’ll learn both types plus how they can be used to inspire a melody and their use when creating creating background lines below the melody.

*LECTURE 10 - Rhythmic Counterpoint* - _Posted_
One of the great composition techniques of many A-list film composers is Rhythmic Counterpoint, which is knowing how to take the most common rhythmic background lines any apply them from 1 to 5 registers of Span of Orchestration to most any concert or pop style. Rhythmic Counterpoint takes the principles of counterpoint and applies them in any harmonic setting you choose.

*LECTURE 11 - Basic Harmonic Figuration* - _Posted_
Manipulating broken chord patterns is one of the major techniques for creating a near-instant 3-part composition.

*SCORING APPLICATION LECTURES*
In this final block of lectures, we’ll take what you’ve learned and see how to apply it using Span of Orchestration within the orchestra. You'll be surprised at just how quickly you can create a professional sounding score.

*LECTURES 12A & 12B - Application by Sub Bass Register & Tone Colors* _Posted_
Learn how to apply selected broken chord patterns and other compositional techniques in this register.

*LECTURE 13A - 13B - Application by Low Register & Tone Colors* _13A & 13B Posted_
Learn how to apply selected broken chord patterns and other compositional techniques in this register.

*LECTURE 14A - 14B Application by Middle Register & Tone Colors* _14A & 14B Posted_
Learn how to apply selected broken chord patterns and other compositional techniques in this register.

*LECTURE 15 - Application by High Register & Tone Colors* _15A Posted_
Learn how to apply selected broken chord patterns and other compositional techniques in this register.

*LECTURE 16 - Application by Very High Register & Tone Colors* _16A Posted_
Learn how to apply selected broken chord patterns and other compositional techniques in this register.

*What You Need*
You will absolutely need the 70th Anniversary Edition of the Spectrotone Chart. 
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Spectrotone-Chart-Download__Spec-01-Download.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... nload.aspx)

You will need to have one (1) original 8-bar theme to practice with.

A FREE piano app is also suggested.

*FOR MORE INFO AND TO ORDER SCORING STAGES 2: SOMETHING FROM NOTHING*
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... es-02.aspx


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Announcing Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing! Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

Peter , You're putting these out faster than i can go through them LOL. How long is the Pre Order pricing good until? Unfortunately , there's too many good sales to pass on right now.
I definitely want to get this one , as I'm just learning about the different chord types in music theory. Also , I really like the Virtual Sound Stage VST . Thanks for offering the discount. I know I will get a lot of use out of it in the future.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Announcing Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing! Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*



paulmatthew @ Tue Aug 06 said:


> Peter , You're putting these out faster than i can go through them LOL. How long is the Pre Order pricing good until? Unfortunately , there's too many good sales to pass on right now.
> I definitely want to get this one , as I'm just learning about the different chord types in music theory. Also , I really like the Virtual Sound Stage VST . Thanks for offering the discount. I know I will get a lot of use out of it in the future.



Thanks, Paul. As always, it will be on pre-order until all the vids are posted.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Announcing Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing! Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

This looks very thorough! Will be getting this later this month.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Announcing Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing! Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

Thank you for the encouraging words!

BTW - many examples are also illustrated in piano roll edit to make this as accessible to all as possible.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 7, 2013)

"Scoring Stages 2 uses a learning technique composers and songwriters have used for literally hundreds of years. It’s called OSA. OSA is an acronym for Organized Screwing Around." that got my attention :D you got yourself a customer! 

no but seriously, this does seem useful. will probably learn a thing or two here!

can't wait!

W


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 7, 2013)

Walid F. @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> "Scoring Stages 2 uses a learning technique composers and songwriters have used for literally hundreds of years. It’s called OSA. OSA is an acronym for Organized Screwing Around." that got my attention :D you got yourself a customer!
> 
> no but seriously, this does seem useful. will probably learn a thing or two here!
> 
> ...



The best way to explain this is to say that most of what's taught in SS2 is NOT taught in college, either in an orchestration class or composition class. 

I've also organized the techniques so that most are visually displayed in piano roll edit. So no one who wants to learn is left out.

You will learn more than a thing or two! That's for sure.

Peter


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Announcing Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing! Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

just finished watching the intro vid. quite excited for this.

how often will these come out?

W


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Announcing Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing! Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*



Walid F. @ Sat Aug 10 said:


> just finished watching the intro vid. quite excited for this.
> 
> how often will these come out?
> 
> W



A group will come out after the weekend. Then every couple of days or so depending on how dense the instruction, especially coming down to the final lectures showing orchestral application.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: SAMPLE VID POSTED for Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing! Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

*YouTube Sample Video - Introduction*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoM1zpbkRdg&feature=share&list=UUOfS2bwoIJnrPQaB7HHeR1Q (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoM1zpbk ... QaB7HHeR1Q)

*To Order*
http://tinyurl.com/kz9xfxa

In Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing, you learn quick compositional techniques for nearly any music style over 18 mini-video lectures. Even if you don't read music, most techniques taught with both piano roll edit and music notation. From www.alexanderpublishing.com


----------



## Maximvs (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: SAMPLE VID POSTED for Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing! Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

Dear Peter,

This new "Scoring Stages 2" video course looks wonderful and exiting, I could not resist to buy it and I am really looking forward to go through it and learn many new things!

Well done and I wish you great success for this new release...

Many Blessings


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: SAMPLE VID POSTED for Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing! Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*



Massimo @ Sun Aug 11 said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> This new "Scoring Stages 2" video course looks wonderful and exiting, I could not resist to buy it and I am really looking forward to go through it and learn many new things!
> 
> ...



Thanks, Max! We appreciate your encouraging words. With your background, you will fly with this!

Peter


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: SAMPLE VID POSTED for Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing! Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

Video Lectures 1 and 2 are now up!!

Just previewed a little bit. Scoring Stages 2 is going to be a great learning tool. Can't wait to start going through it.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: HEY! First 3 Vids Up for Scoring Stages 2: Pre-Order Pricing $29.95*

You beat me to it, Paul! Thanks!!

*What's posted so far:*
Introduction
Lecture 1
Lecture 2

*To Order*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx

*If you do most everything by ear...*
You'll still get a lot out of Scoring Stages 2 as many examples are also illustrated in piano roll edit, as well as music notation.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: HEY! First 3 Vids Up for Scoring Stages 2: Pre-Order Pricing $29.95*

Because of the intensity of Lecture 3, I'm dividing it into Lecture 3A and 3B. So now you're getting 19 mini-video lectures. 3A will be recorded on Friday afternoon and should post Sunday or Monday.

Prepare thy brain!

>8o


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: NOW UP! Vids 3A and 3B for Scoring Stages 2: Pre-Order Pricing $29.95*

_Posted_ - Vids 3A and 3B for Scoring Stages 2: Pre-Order Pricing $29.95

Total Teaching Time so far: 46 minutes! We promised 120 minutes (2 hours) and just through 3B we're almost midway for length of time. 

With 14 more mini-vids to go, you'll definitely be getting over 2 hours of training time for this pre-order pricing. So order now!

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Ron Snijders (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks good, so I pulled the trigger  Too bad all of them won't be up before my vacation ends.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 23, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Looks good, so I pulled the trigger  Too bad all of them won't be up before my vacation ends.



Thanks for pulling the trigger. Each mini-lecture is basically set up as a private lesson. So you've got 18-19 mini-private lessons. If were all done right today, and you sat and watched all the lectures in one sitting - you would need a vacation to recover from the experience!

And I'm serious. 

My pattern is: I teach, you do.

And there's a _lot_ to do.

And now - back to writing and producing!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Aug 23, 2013)

Haha, after watching the introduction and the first two lessons, I completely see your point. I was planning to check out 3a and 3b again, but I want to get some practice with all the different seventh chords first, so they'll have to wait 'till tomorrow.
Fortunately they're small enough to watch and practice one or two in an evening after work 
And to fill this vacation, I also have your Harmony 101 and 102 ebooks to read... I guess that'll fill some time as well :mrgreen:


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 23, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Haha, after watching the introduction and the first two lessons, I completely see your point. I was planning to check out 3a and 3b again, but I want to get some practice with all the different seventh chords first, so they'll have to wait 'till tomorrow.
> Fortunately they're small enough to watch and practice one or two in an evening after work
> And to fill this vacation, I also have your Harmony 101 and 102 ebooks to read... I guess that'll fill some time as well :mrgreen:



Thanks for your comments. I'm sure you'll have a LOT of fun with this along with being taught a lot of advanced concepts.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 28, 2013)

*POSTED: Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 4 - The FIRST Hour of SS-02 is now up! $29.95 Pre-Order*

*POSTED: Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 4 - The FIRST Hour of SS-02 is now up! $29.95 Pre-Order*
OK - Mini Lecture 4, Chord Families, Chord Connections, Chord Substitutions is up. Comes with a very short Flute-String Ensemble MIDI file for you to import and mock up yourself. 

*TOTAL TEACHING TIME for lectures 1 - 4:* 
59 minutes and change (rounded UP to 1 hour!) 

*FOR FREE SAMPLE LECTURE AND TO ORDER SCORING STAGES 2: SOMETHING FROM NOTHING*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx

The next group posts after the American Labor Day.


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not into writing for orchestra, but these seem so packed with real-world info I'm seriously tempted anyway.


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: POSTED: Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 4 - The FIRST Hour of SS-02 is now up! $29.95 Pre-Order*

Hi Peter -

Looks great! I'm looking forward to this coarse. Is that pricing for all 19 videos, or is it $29.99 for each installment? Will I download them and watch them at my own pace, or do I stream them?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: POSTED: Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 4 - The FIRST Hour of SS-02 is now up! $29.95 Pre-Order*



jtnyc @ Thu Aug 29 said:


> Hi Peter -
> 
> Looks great! I'm looking forward to this coarse. Is that pricing for all 19 videos, or is it $29.99 for each installment? Will I download them and watch them at my own pace, or do I stream them?
> 
> ...



It is 29.99 for everything, and you download them to watch at your leisure.


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: POSTED: Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 4 - The FIRST Hour of SS-02 is now up! $29.95 Pre-Order*

Awesome, thanks Darth -


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 29, 2013)

snowleopard @ Thu Aug 29 said:


> I'm not into writing for orchestra, but these seem so packed with real-world info I'm seriously tempted anyway.



These can be applied to most any style and ensemble.


----------



## JeffP06 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello,
It's very strange that updates are explained on this forum before buyers receive mail.... Strange...


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 30, 2013)

JeffP06 @ Thu Aug 29 said:


> Hello,
> It's very strange that updates are explained on this forum before buyers receive mail.... Strange...



Not really. Many devs do the same thing since a bulk of our customers are here. Second, we can get up a quick note in a few seconds to a few minutes, whereas sending a formal e-mailing is more time consuming and must be scheduled.

The objective is keeping customers as informed as possible on a timely basis. That's what we're doing. I mean, you saw it...


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: POSTED: Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 4 - The FIRST Hour of SS-02 is now up! $29.95 Pre-Order*

Hi Peter -

Is the spectrotone chart a necessity for SS2?

Thanks -


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: POSTED: Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 4 - The FIRST Hour of SS-02 is now up! $29.95 Pre-Order*



jtnyc @ Fri Aug 30 said:


> Hi Peter -
> 
> Is the spectrotone chart a necessity for SS2?
> 
> Thanks -



Yes! You will miss out on much without it.


----------



## korgscrew (Aug 31, 2013)

Peter. I pre ordered this. But, I have no time at the minute to watch them. Are there time limits on downloads? Eg, can I download them in a couple of weeks or so?

Danny.


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 31, 2013)

korgscrew @ Sat Aug 31 said:


> Peter. I pre ordered this. But, I have no time at the minute to watch them. Are there time limits on downloads? Eg, can I download them in a couple of weeks or so?
> 
> Danny.



You can download them at then watch them at your convenience. That's what I do.Then you don't have to worry about a time limit, which I'm sure exists.


----------



## kfirpr (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: POSTED: Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 4 - The FIRST Hour of SS-02 is now up! $29.95 Pre-Order*

Looks interesting we'll pick it up later this month!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 3, 2013)

korgscrew @ Sat Aug 31 said:


> Peter. I pre ordered this. But, I have no time at the minute to watch them. Are there time limits on downloads? Eg, can I download them in a couple of weeks or so?
> 
> Danny.



I apologize for the delay. We had a chance to go away for labor day weekend and took it!

You have 60 days to download. If you forget, just write us and we'll reset you up.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: NOW UP: Scoring Stages 2 Lectures 5-6 - 1.25 Hours of SS-02 is now up! $29.95 Pre-Order*

*Now Up! - Video Lectures Intro through Lecture 6*

Total teaching time so far, 1 hour 15 minutes (1.25 hours) with more coming. 

Pre-order pricing still available! Order Now! Just $29.95!
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: NOW UP: Scoring Stages 2 Lectures 5-6 - 1.25 Hours of SS-02 is now up! $29.95 Pre-Order*

As an update, several more lectures post this week.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 1.5 Hours NOW UP: Scoring Stages 2 Lectures Intro - 8 - $29.95 Pre-Order*

*1.5 Hours NOW UP: Scoring Stages 2 Lectures Intro - 8 - $29.95 Pre-Order*

We will definitely be going beyond the posted 2 hours of video instruction. 
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx

Be sure to check out my newest blog post on Scoring Stages 2!
http://www.professionalorchestration.co ... -part-one/


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 24, 2013)

*Lecture 9 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing still $29.95!*

We've just posted video lecture 9! We promised two hours, but as usual, we're over delivering with well over 2 hours of instruction. Right now we're at roughly 1 hour 45 minutes, and video lecture 10, Rhythmic Counterpoint, posts shortly. Here's the breakdown so far

Intro - 11:10 
Lecture 01 - 6:16
Lecture 02 - 7:44
Lecture 03A - 15:32
Lecture 03B - 5:50
Lecture 04 - 13:20
Lecture 05 - 10:10
Lecture 06 - 6:16
Lecture 07 - 8:26
Lecture 08 - 7:08
Lecture 09 - 13:21

Total - Roughly 1 hour 45 minutes.
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Hey! Lecture 10 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing still $29.95!*

Lecture 10 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing _still_ $29.95!

We've just posted video lecture 10! We promised two hours, but as usual, we're over delivering with well over 2 hours 17 minutes of instruction. Here's the breakdown so far:

Intro - 11:10
Lecture 01 - 6:16
Lecture 02 - 7:44
Lecture 03A - 15:32
Lecture 03B - 5:50
Lecture 04 - 13:20
Lecture 05 - 10:10
Lecture 06 - 6:16
Lecture 07 - 8:26
Lecture 08 - 7:08
Lecture 09 - 13:21
Lecture 10 - 32:00

Total - Roughly 2 hours 17 minutes.

Lecture 10 - Rhythmic Counterpoint, is loaded with audio examples and bonus MIDI files for you to import into your sequencer and orchestrate with your own samples.

*To Order:*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Hey! Lecture 10 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing still $29.95!*

Video Lecture 11 posts sometime today (Frodo's Day!) or Saturn's Day.

Meanwhile, have fun with this.
http://www.professionalorchestration.co ... -2-part-2/


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 24, 2013)

Peter, really enjoying these videos! 

Doing this along with Cinematic orchestration from Thinkspace.

I hope it can really help me with compositions whilst orchestrating for the Thinkspace course!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 24, 2013)

korgscrew @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> Peter, really enjoying these videos!
> 
> Doing this along with Cinematic orchestration from Thinkspace.
> 
> I hope it can really help me with compositions whilst orchestrating for the Thinkspace course!



Thanks!

It should aid you since the course is compositionally driven. As we move into the final stages starting with Lecture 12, you'll see how the orchestration and compositional process tie together across span of orchestration.

Visual Orchestration and Scoring Stages are good preps for Thinkspace programs.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Hey! Lecture 10 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing still $29.95!*

As a follow up to your question, I did review some of the CO literature. Compared to what we do, the Professional Orchestration series, on which Visual Orchestration and Scoring Stages is based, also comes out of the Hollywood Scoring Stages based on my experiences with both Henry Mancini and Jerry Goldsmith, and as all of the orchestration notes in Volume 1 were edited and reviewed by member's of JG's orchestra. 

The Spectrotone Chart covering Span of Orchestration came out of Hollywood as it was created by 4x Academy Award nominee for best film score, Arthur Lange.

Professional Orchestration Volumes 1, 2A and 2B are organized so that the solo/soli lines and instrumental combinations covered fall within the low, medium, high, and very high registers. This lets you see how the scoring changes when the melody is set in each of those positions. 

Our video courses are bite-sized so you can watch them in an afternoon, though doing the exercises would of course, require extra time on your part. Right now we have no mentor program though at some point in the future the material will be organized to offer CEUs here in the USA. 

Scoring Stages 2, lectures 12-16 give you a lot of examples per span of orchestration (sub bass, low, medium, high and very high) showing the melody placed in one register and one or more background lines placed in the other registers. 

And at $29.95 pre-order pricing, our price is certainly right.


----------



## jcs88 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Hey! Lecture 10 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing still $29.95!*

This looks really cool; is the 29.95 for one lecture?


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Hey! Lecture 10 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing still $29.95!*

29.95 for everything.


----------



## Studio E (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Hey! Lecture 10 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing still $29.95!*

Is there a "Scoring Stages 1"? Or is this the starting point?


----------



## DaddyO (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Hey! Lecture 10 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing still $29.95!*



Studio E @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> Is there a "Scoring Stages 1"? Or is this the starting point?



Yes. Scoring Stages 1: Bruckner and Film Orchestration

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/...and-Film-Orchestration__ScoringStages-01.aspx


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Hey! Lecture 10 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing still $29.95!*



jcs88 @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> This looks really cool; is the 29.95 for one lecture?



If you're newer to Orchestration I would also suggest checking out Visual Orchestration 1 and 2 . Very good learning experience for beginners . I learned a great deal with them.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 25, 2013)

Peter, in scoring stages 1 on Bruckner, in video 3, at 6m24s you show Bruckner Sym 7, mv2 and you show the transposition of the Wagner F horns as sounding down a sixth. Shouldn't that be a perfect 5th? Or am I missing something here?

Adler tells me the Wagner Bass Tuba in F sounds a perfect 5th below.

Not trying to be picky, but just trying to clarify and make sure I'm understanding clearly.

And here are some great examples (and kvetching) of Wagner Horns by the Berlin Phil players:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFm2C-ve7qw
Greg


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 25, 2013)

synergy543 @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> Peter, in scoring stages 1 on Bruckner, in video 3, at 6m24s you show Bruckner Sym 7, mv2 and you show the transposition of the Wagner F horns as sounding down a sixth. Shouldn't that be a perfect 5th? Or am I missing something here?
> 
> Adler tells me the Wagner Bass Tuba in F sounds a perfect 5th below.
> 
> ...



I'm aware of my error! And some weeks ago I posted an errata PDF which you should see in your account with your download links to the class.

Of course, a physical correction will be made and uploaded shortly.

The errata sheet is also there for all new purchasers.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh if its just an error, that's fine. 
I thought I was going nut! Whew!

btw, the Bruckner series is very interesting, there's a lot of interesting info. I like these more "in-depth" focused lectures.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 25, 2013)

synergy543 @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> Oh if its just an error, that's fine.
> I thought I was going nut! Whew!
> 
> btw, the Bruckner series is very interesting, there's a lot of interesting info. I like these more "in-depth" focused lectures.



No, it's an error that I own. It was late when I wrote the script and the slide and I was using Gustav Meier's conducting book and I looked at the wrong column. File this under The Joy of Astigmatism.

My apologies.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 25, 2013)

No apology necessary Peter, there is just such a vast amount of inspiring material, it is nothing more than a little blip in a much vaster sea of larger perspective. Enjoying much.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 27, 2013)

synergy543 @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> No apology necessary Peter, there is just such a vast amount of inspiring material, it is nothing more than a little blip in a much vaster sea of larger perspective. Enjoying much.



Thanks, Greg, I really appreciate the encouragement. BTW, if you happen to have a copy of the Superman score, you'll see Bruckner techniques there, too.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Video Lecture 11 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing still $29.95!*

Lecture 10 of Scoring Stages 2 Posted; Pre-Order Pricing _still_ $29.95!

We've just posted video lecture 10! We promised two hours, but as usual, we're over delivering with well over 2 hours 17 minutes of instruction. Here's the breakdown so far:

Intro - 11:10
Lecture 01 - 6:16
Lecture 02 - 7:44
Lecture 03A - 15:32
Lecture 03B - 5:50
Lecture 04 - 13:20
Lecture 05 - 10:10
Lecture 06 - 6:16
Lecture 07 - 8:26
Lecture 08 - 7:08
Lecture 09 - 13:21
Lecture 10 - 32:00
Lecture 11 - 18:00

Total - Roughly 2 hours 35 minutes.

Lecture 11 - Harmonic Figuration, is loaded with audio examples and bonus MIDI files for you to import into your sequencer and orchestrate with your own samples.

*To Order:*
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: **Video Lecture 12A of Scoring Stages 2 UP; Pre-Order Pricing still $29.95!*

Scoring Stages Video Lecture 12A is now uploaded to the server!

We promised two hours, but as usual, we're over delivering with well over 2 hours 33 minutes of instruction. Here's the breakdown so far:

Intro - 11:10
Lecture 01 - 6:16
Lecture 02 - 7:44
Lecture 03A - 15:32
Lecture 03B - 5:50
Lecture 04 - 13:20
Lecture 05 - 10:10
Lecture 06 - 6:16
Lecture 07 - 8:26
Lecture 08 - 7:08
Lecture 09 - 13:21
Lecture 10 - 32:00
Lecture 11 - 18:00
Lecture 12A - 16:00

Lecture 12B contains several MIDI mock-up orchestrations with both melody and background line techniques. So this will be posted separately.

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: **Video Lecture 12B of Scoring Stages 2 UP; Melody in The Sub Bass Register*

Scoring Stages Video Lecture 12A is now uploaded to the server!

We promised two hours, but as usual, we're over delivering with well over 2 hours 43 minutes of instruction. Here's the breakdown so far:

Intro - 11:10
Lecture 01 - 6:16
Lecture 02 - 7:44
Lecture 03A - 15:32
Lecture 03B - 5:50
Lecture 04 - 13:20
Lecture 05 - 10:10
Lecture 06 - 6:16
Lecture 07 - 8:26
Lecture 08 - 7:08
Lecture 09 - 13:21
Lecture 10 - 32:00
Lecture 11 - 18:00
Lecture 12A - 16:00
Lecture 12B - 10:00

For Lecture 12B I put a theme I composed in the sub bass called Arrggghh OR When Wagner Met Jack Sparrow. I then showed how I created the sound and then built the orchestration using Span of Orchestration principles. 

Still on Pre-Order Pricing! Just $29.95!
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: **Now Posted - Video Lecture 13A of Scoring Stages 2; Melody in The Low Register*

Scoring Stages Video Lecture 13A - The Low Register is now uploaded to the server!

We promised two hours, but as usual, we're over delivering with well over 2 hours 53 minutes of instruction. Here's the breakdown so far:

Intro - 11:10
Lecture 01 - 6:16
Lecture 02 - 7:44
Lecture 03A - 15:32
Lecture 03B - 5:50
Lecture 04 - 13:20
Lecture 05 - 10:10
Lecture 06 - 6:16
Lecture 07 - 8:26
Lecture 08 - 7:08
Lecture 09 - 13:21
Lecture 10 - 32:00
Lecture 11 - 18:00
Lecture 12A - 16:00
Lecture 12B - 10:00
Lecture 13A - 10:30

In the low register, we add new tone colors with specific voicing options. When the low and sub bass are combined, this becomes the "home" for dramatic brass and woodwinds. 

*Still on Pre-Order Pricing! Just $29.95!*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Scoring-Stages-2--Something-From-Not (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... g-From-Not) hing__ScoringStages-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: **UP - Scoring Stages 2 Video Lecture 13B; Pre-Order pricing Ends Mid-March 2014*

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx

Learn scoring techniques from Bruckner to Today's films! You got the libs. Learn the techniques! 

Scoring Stages Video Lecture 13B - The Low Register Musical Examples is now uploaded to the server!

We promised two hours, but as usual, we're over delivering with well over 3 hours minutes of instruction. Here's the breakdown so far:

Intro - 11:10
Lecture 01 - 6:16
Lecture 02 - 7:44
Lecture 03A - 15:32
Lecture 03B - 5:50
Lecture 04 - 13:20
Lecture 05 - 10:10
Lecture 06 - 6:16
Lecture 07 - 8:26
Lecture 08 - 7:08
Lecture 09 - 13:21
Lecture 10 - 32:00
Lecture 11 - 18:00
Lecture 12A - 16:00
Lecture 12B - 10:00
Lecture 13A - 10:30
Lecture 13B - 17:30

In the low register, we add new tone colors with specific voicing options. When the low and sub bass are combined, this becomes the "home" for dramatic brass and woodwinds.

13B comes with bonus PDF sheet and MP3. 

Scoring Stages 2 is ending. Order now at this killer price of just USD $29.95.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 7, 2014)

*Re: *** Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 14A is in production!*

Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 14A is in production! Recording will take place shortly. Pre-order pricing still available.

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 23, 2014)

*Re: *** POSTED: Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 14A!*

Scoring Stages 2 Lecture 14A with Separate PDF is now posted and ready for download!

We promised two hours, but as usual, we're over delivering with well over 3 hours minutes of instruction. Here's the breakdown so far:

Intro - 11:10
Lecture 01 - 6:16
Lecture 02 - 7:44
Lecture 03A - 15:32
Lecture 03B - 5:50
Lecture 04 - 13:20
Lecture 05 - 10:10
Lecture 06 - 6:16
Lecture 07 - 8:26
Lecture 08 - 7:08
Lecture 09 - 13:21
Lecture 10 - 32:00
Lecture 11 - 18:00
Lecture 12A - 16:00
Lecture 12B - 10:00
Lecture 13A - 10:30
Lecture 13B - 17:30
Lecture 14A - 13:00

Roughly 3 hours and 20 minutes!

I promised 2 hours and as you can see we're really over delivering! Still on pre-order pricing for only $29.95!
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: *** FINISHING: Scoring Stages 2 Lectures 15A and 16A Post This Week! Still $29.95!*

Video Lectures 15A (The High Register) and 16A (The Very High Register) post this week. With 15A, you learn the insights for creating an arrangement on demand and 16A is the final polish!

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... es-02.aspx

Pre-order pricing still $29.95, but not for long. Hot stuff coming!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: *** RECORDED: Scoring Stages 2 Lectures 15A and 16A Post Tuesday! Still $29.95!*

Video Lectures 15A and 16A are recorded and we expect both to post today, Tuesday.

Pre-order pricing still just $29.95!
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: *** Ready for Download: Scoring Stages 2 Lectures 15A and 16A! Still $29.95! But Not For Long!*

The main teaching on Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing is a wrap. It's Done, and lectures 15A and 16A with listening guides are posted ready for downloading. 14B-16B with examples I midi-mocked-up will post shortly.

Click Below for More Info and Pre-Ordering at $29.95
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx

In a nutshell, Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing shows you how to create an instant arrangement using the techniques practiced by the pros. It also shows you how to develop ideas. This video lecture series is for readers and non-readers alike, but the more you know, the more you'll get out of it.

Originally, I advertised two hours of video instruction for $29.95 pre-order. But I over delivered with well over 3 hours and 34 minutes of instruction, not counting the final demos. Here's the breakdown so far:

Intro - 11:10
Lecture 01 - 6:16
Lecture 02 - 7:44
Lecture 03A - 15:32
Lecture 03B - 5:50
Lecture 04 - 13:20
Lecture 05 - 10:10
Lecture 06 - 6:16
Lecture 07 - 8:26
Lecture 08 - 7:08
Lecture 09 - 13:21
Lecture 10 - 32:00
Lecture 11 - 18:00
Lecture 12A - 16:00
Lecture 12B - 10:00
Lecture 13A - 10:30
Lecture 13B - 17:30
Lecture 14A - 13:00
Lecture 15A - 7:52
Lecture 16A - 5:44

Roughly 3 hours and 34 minutes!

So don't wait. Order now. The $29.95 pre-order price is going away.
Click Below for More Info and Ordering at $29.95

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: *** Great Father's Day Gift: Scoring Stages 2:Something Fro Nothing. Only $29.95! But Not For Long!*

Not too late for Father's Day!
Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing only $29.95 all download!

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: *** Scoring Stages 2:Something From Nothing. Only $29.95! But Not For Long!*

Lecture 14B with demos posting shortly!

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx

Still only $29.95 pre-order pricing!


----------



## onebluesphere (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: *** Scoring Stages 2:Something From Nothing. Only $29.95! But Not For Long!*

Do we need to first watch the scoring stages 1 vídeos?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: *** Scoring Stages 2:Something From Nothing. Only $29.95! But Not For Long!*

Only if you want to learn about Bruckner and film orchestration. Other wise, you can start here. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: *** Scoring Stages 2 - 14B Demos Posted. 2 left! Still only $29.95! But Not For Long!*

Because I was able to get some interesting scores by Alex North from 2001 and some other things by Jerry Goldsmith, I intentionally dragged my feet in getting out 14B so I could cover some interesting scoring techniques with you, ONLY taught here. My focus on 14B is on the Middle Register where I show you how to create a brass fanfare in unison and octaves, then expand it by bringing in the whole orchestra. To produce quickly, 14B and the soon to be uploaded 15B and 16B are being produced in Notion 5. 

I've extended the pre-order pricing to Aug 15, after that the $29.95 pricing disappears. Hardly any of these techniques are taught in college. What you're learning for 30 bucks is cheap. Don't wait! Click the link below and see a sample video lecture.

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx

Intro - 11:10
Lecture 01 - 6:16
Lecture 02 - 7:44
Lecture 03A - 15:32
Lecture 03B - 5:50
Lecture 04 - 13:20
Lecture 05 - 10:10
Lecture 06 - 6:16
Lecture 07 - 8:26
Lecture 08 - 7:08
Lecture 09 - 13:21
Lecture 10 - 32:00
Lecture 11 - 18:00
Lecture 12A - 16:00
Lecture 12B - 10:00
Lecture 13A - 10:30
Lecture 13B - 17:30
Lecture 14A - 13:00
Lecture 14B - 10:21
Lecture 15A - 7:52
Lecture 16A - 5:44

Roughly 3 hours and 45 minutes!

Order Now!
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: *** Scoring Stages 2 - 15B Recorded. Only 1 left! Still $29.95! But Not For Long!*

15B - the high register - has been recorded and is in editing. It will post shortly, followed by 16B the very high register. Then Scoring Stages 2 is final wrap! 

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx

Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing combines compositional and orchestration techniques teaching you how to take the most basic materials and turn them into professional sounding compositions. Approximately 4 hours of instruction for only $29.95 up to August 15. After that the price jumps to $49.95. So don't wait. Order now. 

*INTRODUCTION*
*LECTURE 1* - Triadic Chord Types
*LECTURE 2* - Seventh Chords 
*LECTURE 3* - Application: Creating Interesting Harmonies by Using Small and Large Thirds 
*LECTURE 4* - Chord Families, Chord Connections, Chord Substitutions
*LECTURE 5* - 6 Triadic Voicings 
*LECTURE 6* - Triadic Chord Connections 
*LECTURE 7* - Basic 4-part Voicings 
*LECTURE 8* - 4-Part Chord Connections 
*LECTURE 9* - Guide Tone Lines 
*LECTURE 10* - Rhythmic Counterpoint 
*LECTURE 11* - Harmonic Figuration 

*APPLICATION LECTURES*
In this final block of lectures, we’ll take what you’ve learned and see how to apply it across Span of Orchestration.

*LECTURE 12* - Application by Sub Bass Register
*LECTURE 13* - Application by Low Register
*LECTURE 14* - Application by Middle Register
*LECTURE 15* - Application by High Register
*LECTURE 16* - Application by Very High Register

To Order:
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 31, 2014)

**** Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing is DONE. UPLOADED. $29.95 Intro Pricing Ending*

16B - the very high register is now in editing. Along with 15B, it will post shortly.

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx

Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing combines compositional and orchestration techniques teaching you how to take the most basic materials and turn them into professional sounding compositions. Approximately 4 hours of instruction for only $29.95 up to August 15. After that the price jumps to $49.95. So don't wait. Order now. 

*INTRODUCTION*
*LECTURE 1* - Triadic Chord Types
*LECTURE 2* - Seventh Chords 
*LECTURE 3* - Application: Creating Interesting Harmonies by Using Small and Large Thirds 
*LECTURE 4* - Chord Families, Chord Connections, Chord Substitutions
*LECTURE 5* - 6 Triadic Voicings 
*LECTURE 6* - Triadic Chord Connections 
*LECTURE 7* - Basic 4-part Voicings 
*LECTURE 8* - 4-Part Chord Connections 
*LECTURE 9* - Guide Tone Lines 
*LECTURE 10* - Rhythmic Counterpoint 
*LECTURE 11* - Harmonic Figuration 

*APPLICATION LECTURES*
In this final block of lectures, we’ll take what you’ve learned and see how to apply it across Span of Orchestration.

*LECTURE 12* - Application by Sub Bass Register
*LECTURE 13* - Application by Low Register
*LECTURE 14* - Application by Middle Register
*LECTURE 15* - Application by High Register
*LECTURE 16* - Application by Very High Register

To Order:
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: And then there were none *** Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing is DONE. Intro Pricing Ending*

bump


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: *** Scoring Stages 2: Something From Nothing is DONE. $29.95 Intro Pricing Ending*

15B & 16B have posted. Only a few days left!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: +++ Get BOTH Scoring Stages 1 AND 2 for only $49.95! Limited time offer!*

*Get both Scoring Stages #1 and Scoring Stages #2 Video Lecture Series for the AMAZING low price of $49.95!*

That's a total of 6.7 hours of instruction in 32 mini lectures with an average lecture cost of $1.56 per lesson. Both Scoring Stages #1 and #2 cover composition and orchestration techniques rarely if ever taught at the college level. What you learn you do.

Scoring Stages #1: Bruckner & Film Orchestration provides over one dozen scoring techniques for the virtual orchestra.

Scoring Stages #2: Something From Nothing goes to the next step by showing you how to take simple melodic ideas and turn them into a full orchestral Hollywood sound. Put simply, there's no other course like this anywhere! Especially at this price!

Both Scoring Stages #1 and #2 are 100% ready for download.

This Special Pricing of $49.95 for BOTH Courses Ends Midnight Monday August 18th
(a savings of $69.95 off the List Price) 

To get this special pricing just add both courses to your shopping cart from the links above. The discount is automatic!

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departme ... ation.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: +++ Get BOTH Scoring Stages 1 AND 2 for only $49.95! Limited time offer!*

bump


----------



## zakufan (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: +++ Get BOTH Scoring Stages 1 AND 2 for only $49.95! Limited time offer!*

is the sale over?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: +++ Get BOTH Scoring Stages 1 AND 2 for only $49.95! Limited time offer!*



zakufan @ Sun Aug 17 said:


> is the sale over?



Still going.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: +++ Get BOTH Scoring Stages 1 AND 2 for only $49.95! Limited time offer!*

When ordering, please put BOTH Scoring Stages courses in the shopping cart. You'll automatically get your discount.

Thanks!

PA


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: +++ If you're SERIOUS about Learning film scoring...*

Dear Fellow Learners,
In a matter of days, literally, I will be making an announcement that for the first time ever, outside the classroom or seminar, will enable you to study at home and be taught film composition and orchestration direct from the cues of A-list film composers which will also include audio and cue timings for specific films.

Our learning theme is _preparation through intensity_. And _intense_ it will be.

To take full advantage of what's coming soon and over the next 12 months, you will be greatly aided by knowing the information contained in Scoring Stages 1 and 2 plus Visual Orchestration 1. I encourage you to take advantage of this special Scoring Stages bundle offer while it's still available.

Sincerely,

Peter Alexander

PS On the Alexander Publishing home page you'll notice a new category: The Film Scoring Channel. We're getting ready, so make you take advantage of this special offer of Scoring Stages 1 & 2 for only $49.95 while it lasts. 

To get your discount put both items in the shopping cart. The system will automatically calculate it for you.
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Depa ... ation.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: +++ If you're SERIOUS about Learning film scoring...*

bump


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: +++ If you're SERIOUS about Learning film scoring...*

bump


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: +++ If you're SERIOUS about Learning film scoring...*

Hi Peter,

this sounds very interesting, and I'm looking forward to hearing more.

When you say that "the cues of A-list film composers", is it possible for you to share some details of the composers and some of the cues if that's ok?

I don't know how much detail you can give us, but it's not easy to get hold of scores of present day film composers, so it will be interesting to know more about this.

Thanks again Peter, hope you can tell us a bit more! 

best,

Steve :D


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: +++ If you're SERIOUS about Learning film scoring...*



Steve Martin @ Wed Aug 27 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> this sounds very interesting, and I'm looking forward to hearing more.
> 
> ...



Not yet!


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: +++ If you're SERIOUS about Learning film scoring...*

Hi there Peter,

thank you for your reply. Much appreciated.

Well, I will be looking forward to hearing more when the time is right!

thanks agian for you reply,

Steve :D


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: +++ If you're SERIOUS about Learning film scoring...*

Here's a short video describing how to do score study.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uT5qd7cVXY

I also want to thank orchestrator Conrad Pope (Howard Shore, John Williams) for his quote which will be posted shortly on Alexander Publishing: 

_Peter Alexander's method is akin to being apprenticed to a master orchestrator._

*Professional Orchestration Download Bundles*
http://tinyurl.com/b3etjp6

*Visual Orchestration/Scoring Stages Video Lectures*
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departme ... ation.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: +++ Scoring Stages Bundle Pricing Ends Sept 30, 2014. SAVE $69.95 while you can!*

Get both Scoring Stages #1 and Scoring Stages #2 Video Lecture Series for the AMAZING low price of $49.95!

That's a total of 6.7 hours of instruction in 32 mini lectures with an average lecture cost of $1.56 per lesson. Both Scoring Stages #1 and #2 cover composition and orchestration techniques rarely if ever taught at the college level. What you learn you do.

Scoring Stages #1: Bruckner & Film Orchestration provides over one dozen scoring techniques for the virtual orchestra.

Scoring Stages #2: Something From Nothing goes to the next step by showing you how to take simple melodic ideas and turn them into a full orchestral Hollywood sound. Put simply, there's no other course like this anywhere! Especially at this price!

Both Scoring Stages #1 and #2 are 100% ready for download.

This Special Pricing of $49.95 for BOTH Courses Ends Midnight Monday August 18th
(a savings of $69.95 off the List Price)

To get this special pricing just add both courses to your shopping cart from the links above. The discount is automatic!

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departme ... ation.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: +++ Scoring Stages Bundle Pricing Ends Sept 30, 2014. SAVE $69.95 while you can!*

Bump


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: +++ NEW! Save 50% on Poetic Guitar II! Save &69.95 on Scoring Stages Bundle Both End Sept 30, 2014.*

Poetic Guitar II:
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/POETIC-GUITAR-II-Download__BS-DWNLD-73154.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... 73154.aspx)

Audio and Video Demos posted!

Listen to the AUDIO DEMOS under "Curiosity Corner" in the top-right of the screen (uses Flash Player).


Poetic Guitar II is an easy-to-use, virtual guitar plug-in for Mac and PC, which consists of an acoustic guitar and a classical guitar, played picked, fingered and with fingernails. Poetic Guitar II is ideally suited for both users with no guitar experience as well as professional producers. Thanks to the sophisticated solo playing modes as well as the rhythmic chording it delivers extremely realistic results!

*Key Features*

*Three Guitars*
Poetic Guitars II includes the following three guitars:
AGP - Acoustic Guitar played with a pick
AFR - Acoustic Guitar played with fingers
CNJ - Classical Guitar played with fingernails

*Real Instrument GUI*
The perfect combination of a real guitar GUI with a keyboard GUI ensures everyone can play the instrument simply and easily.

*Rhombic Sampling Design*
Each instrument applies varying sample density according to frequency of use. In this way, our rhombic sampling design ensures that the system resources (RAM, HDD, CPU) are used most effectively.

*100% Green Sampling*
After recording and conversion, no subsequent processing has been applied to the samples; even the most basic functions like low frequency cutting and noise reduction have been avoided to guarantee a purely natural sound.

*Sample Circulation Technique*
Each note has multiple sample layers which are alternated in a natural way to ensure a genuine performance.

*Sample Start Time Control*
You can set the Sample Start Time to adapt the guitar performance to suit your particular requirements.

*Guitar Playing Techniques*
The Guitar supports many playing techniques: Harmonics, Hammer On, Pull Off, Slide Up, Slide Down, Slide In, Slide Out, Chord, Muting, Bending and Strum etc.

*Custom-made Vibrato System for Acoustic Guitar*
The Modwheel function is custom designed to emulate acoustic guitar finger-vibrato, which makes the instrument more user-friendly and natural to play.

*Chord*
The Chords function allows you to select chords and play them in many different styles including individual note plucking.

*Strum SEQ*
The Strum Sequence function (in conjunction with Chord mode) allows you to create up to 8 rhythm patterns for chord and/or note plucking.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: NEW! Save 50% on Poetic Guitar II; Save $69.95 on Scoring Stages Bundle. Both end Sept 30, 2014*

bump


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: ONE WEEK ONLY! Special Pricing on Visual Orchestration; Save $69.95 on Scoring Stages Bundle ends 9/30*

For one week only, we're doing special pricing on Visual Orchestration 1 and 2 so you can fill in what's missing in your collection.

Visual Orchestration 1: The Spectrotone Chart Basic Edition
NOW: $29.95 (You save $45)
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone-Course----Basic-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Basic-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)

Visual Orchestration 1: The Spectrotone Chart Master Edition
Now: $49.95 (You save $40)
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone-Course----Master-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Master-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)

Visual Orchestration 2: Articulations and Templates
Now: $49.95 (You save $80)
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)

*Get both Scoring Stages #1 and Scoring Stages #2 Video Lecture Series for the AMAZING low price of $49.95!*

That's a total of 6.7 hours of instruction in 32 mini lectures with an average lecture cost of $1.56 per lesson. Both Scoring Stages #1 and #2 cover composition and orchestration techniques rarely if ever taught at the college level. What you learn you do.

Scoring Stages #1: Bruckner & Film Orchestration provides over one dozen scoring techniques for the virtual orchestra.

Scoring Stages #2: Something From Nothing goes to the next step by showing you how to take simple melodic ideas and turn them into a full orchestral Hollywood sound. Put simply, there's no other course like this anywhere! Especially at this price!

Both Scoring Stages #1 and #2 are 100% ready for download.

This Special Pricing of $49.95 for BOTH Courses Ends Midnight Tuesday September 30th, 2014 (a savings of $69.95 off the List Price)

To get this special pricing just add both courses to your shopping cart from the links above. The discount is automatic!

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departme ... ation.aspx


----------



## SirKen (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: ONE WEEK ONLY! Special Pricing on Visual Orchestration; Save $69.95 on Scoring Stages Bundle ends 9/30*



Peter Alexander @ Sun Sep 28 said:


> For one week only, we're doing special pricing on Visual Orchestration 1 and 2 so you can fill in what's missing in your collection.
> 
> Visual Orchestration 1: The Spectrotone Chart Basic Edition
> NOW: $29.95 (You save $45)
> ...



Is there going to be a special price for the Visual Orchestration Trilogy as well?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: ONE WEEK ONLY! Special Pricing on Visual Orchestration; Save $69.95 on Scoring Stages Bundle ends 9/30*

It's already specially priced since it includes the 17 IRs that come with Visual Orchestration 3. Thank you for asking.


----------



## frejahel (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: ONE WEEK ONLY! Special Pricing on Visual Orchestration; Save $69.95 on Scoring Stages Bundle ends 9/30*

Hi,

I wonder if there is a way to upgrade between editions. For instance, if I buy the master edition of Visual Orchestration, can I in the future upgrade to the advanced version?

Thanks.


----------



## BenBotkin (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: ONE WEEK ONLY! Special Pricing on Visual Orchestration; Save $69.95 on Scoring Stages Bundle ends 9/30*

Hello Peter, I noticed that scoring stages #1 and #2 are still on sale for $50 together. When will that deal be ending?

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: ONE WEEK ONLY! Special Pricing on Visual Orchestration; Save $69.95 on Scoring Stages Bundle ends 9/30*



BenBotkin @ Mon Sep 29 said:


> Hello Peter, I noticed that scoring stages #1 and #2 are still on sale for $50 together. When will that deal be ending?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ben



Tonight Sept 30, 2014, 12PM PST


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: ENDS TONIGHT - Save $69.95 on Scoring Stages Bundle ends 9/30*

*It really DOES end tonight!*

*Get both Scoring Stages #1 and Scoring Stages #2 Video Lecture Series for the AMAZING low price of $49.95!*

That's a total of 6.7 hours of instruction in 32 mini lectures with an average lecture cost of $1.56 per lesson. Both Scoring Stages #1 and #2 cover composition and orchestration techniques rarely if ever taught at the college level. What you learn you do.

Scoring Stages #1: Bruckner & Film Orchestration provides over one dozen scoring techniques for the virtual orchestra.

Scoring Stages #2: Something From Nothing goes to the next step by showing you how to take simple melodic ideas and turn them into a full orchestral Hollywood sound. Put simply, there's no other course like this anywhere! Especially at this price!

Both Scoring Stages #1 and #2 are 100% ready for download.

This Special Pricing of $49.95 for BOTH Courses Ends Midnight Tuesday September 30th, 2014 (a savings of $69.95 off the List Price)

To get this special pricing just add both courses to your shopping cart from the links above. The discount is automatic!

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departme ... ation.aspx


----------



## BenBotkin (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: ENDS TONIGHT - Save $69.95 on Scoring Stages Bundle ends 9/30*

Thanks, Peter!

Sounds like a pretty great deal!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: ENDS TONIGHT - Save $69.95 on Scoring Stages Bundle ends 9/30*

You're welcome!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: One Week Only! Visual Orchestration 1 & 2 Special Pricing!*

*For one week only, we're doing special pricing on Visual Orchestration 1 and 2 so you can fill in what's missing in your collection.*

*Visual Orchestration 1: The Spectrotone Chart Basic Edition*
NOW: $29.95 (You save $45)
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone- (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... ectrotone-) Course----Basic-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Basic-Dwnld.aspx

*Visual Orchestration 1: The Spectrotone Chart Master Edition*
Now: $49.95 (You save $40)
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone- (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... ectrotone-) Course----Master-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Master-Dwnld.aspx

*Visual Orchestration 2: Articulations and Templates*
Now: $49.95 (You save $80)
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulation (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... ticulation) s-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx

*Writing For Strings*
Writing For Strings is designed as a semester long course that you can do at your own pace or in the classroom. 28 Lessons w/19 Supplemental Video Lectures and Final Self Check Examples For You to Mock-up & Record on Your Home or School System.

Two Versions: Lite and Complete. Sample Video Lecture Posted.
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Writing-For-Strings-Course--Lite-Edition__AU-WFS-Home-spc-Study.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Study.aspx)

Lesson 0 - Introduction - w/VIDEO
Lesson 1 - String Ensemble Sizes & Their Writing Implications - w/ VIDEO
Lesson 2 - The Source of Coloristic Orchestration - w/ 2 VIDEOS
Lesson 3 - How to Do Score Analysis & Use It In Your Writing - w/6 VIDEOS
Lesson 4 - String Seating Plans & Mixing - w/VIDEO
Lesson 5 - Panning With String Sample Libraries w/VIDEO
Lesson 6 - The Coloristic Violin: Low to Very High Range - w/5 VIDEOS
Lesson 7 - The Coloristic Viola: Low to Very High Range - w/VIDEO
Lesson 8 - The Coloristic Cello: Low to Very High Range - w/VIDEO
Lesson 9 - The Coloristic Bass: Low to Very High Range- w/VIDEO
Lesson 10 - Bowings & Coloristic Orchestration - w/2 VIDEOS
Lesson 11 - On The String Bowing Examples
Lesson 12 - Off The String Bowing Examples
Lesson 13 - Special Effects Bowing Examples
Lesson 14 - Tremolo Bowing Examples
Lesson 15 - Pizzicato Bowing Examples- w/VIDEO
Lesson 16 - Double Stops & Their Use w/VIDEO Master Class on Stops
Lesson 17 - Triple Stops & Their Use
Lesson 18 - Quadruple Stops & Their Use
Lesson 19 - Creating Arpeggios From Stops
Lesson 20 - Trills & Fingered Tremolo
Lesson 21 - Muted Strings
Lesson 22 - Divisi Writing & Its Implementation- w/VIDEO
Lesson 23 - Creating Your Strings Template For MIDI Mock-ups- w/VIDEO
Lesson 24 - Recording Tools For Spatial Placement In Your MIDI Mock-ups - w/VIDEO
Lesson 25 - Steps to Setting Sectional Levels In Your MIDI Mock-ups - w/VIDEO
Lesson 26 - Advanced: Starting String Combinations - w/VIDEO
Lesson 27 - String Arrangements and Singers - w/VIDEO
Lesson 28 - Final Self Assessment: Five Test Pieces For MIDI Mockups - w/VIDEO


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: One Week Only! Visual Orchestration 1 & 2 Special Pricing; Writing For Strings!*

bump


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: One Week Only! Visual Orchestration 1 & 2 Special Pricing; Writing For Strings!*

For one week only, we're doing special pricing on Visual Orchestration 1 and 2 so you can fill in what's missing in your collection.

Visual Orchestration 1: The Spectrotone Chart Basic Edition
NOW: $29.95 (You save $45)
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone- (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... ectrotone-) Course----Basic-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Basic-Dwnld.aspx

Visual Orchestration 1: The Spectrotone Chart Master Edition
Now: $49.95 (You save $40)
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone- (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... ectrotone-) Course----Master-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Master-Dwnld.aspx

Visual Orchestration 2: Articulations and Templates
Now: $49.95 (You save $80)
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulation (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... ticulation) s-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx 

*PLUG-INS*
*Altiverb 7.2 for Mac or PC*
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Sample-Libs-and-Audio-Plug-ins/Audio-Plug-ins/AudioEase.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departme ... oEase.aspx)

*FLUX Pure Compressor*
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/FLUX---PURE-COMPRESSOR-V3-%28AUVSTAAX-Native%29---Full-Range-Compressor-Plug-in__AS-PCOMP-NATv3.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... NATv3.aspx)

PURE COMPRESSOR v3 by Flux is the compressor section of the SOLERA plugin and produces a wide range of compression from ultra clean subtle compression to classic heavy pumping. Downloadable. iLok key required. Also available in AAX.

*Hollywood Sound Impulse Response Collection*
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/The-Hollywood-Sound-Impulse-Response-Collection-44k_48k__NS-THS-IRC-44k_48k.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... k_48k.aspx)

Based on RT60 length, the Hollywood Sound Impulse Response Collection conveniently emulates nine different popular studio and hall sizes where both films and sample libraries have been recorded. Studios and halls whose RT60s have been emulated include Smecky Prague, Cello Studio 1, Sony/MGM, Fox/Abbey Road 2, Teldex, Abbey Road 1, Air Lyndhurst, and others.

The length reverb tails in the collection are .7s, 85s, 1.0s, 1.2s, 1.5s, 2.0s, 3.0s, 4.0s, and 5.0 seconds. These tails have super wide stereo fields and richness of space. And they have no trace of the direct or dry signal which is common in many IR's currently available. This richness adds a 3-dimensional quality to any orchestral instrument (live or virtual) but can also be used with any style: live or virtual audio track.

Combined with each of the nine reverb tails are nine different Early Reflection lengths (52ms, 73ms, 100ms, 125ms, 150ms, and a dramatic 200ms) in three different timbral colorations: brighter, darker, and warm.

In all, you get 241 ER/Reverb Tail combinations.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: +++ ENDS Monday Oct 13, Mid PDT - Visual Orchestration 1 & 2 Special Pricing*

*ENDS Monday Oct 13, Mid PDT - Visual Orchestration 1 & 2 Special Pricing*
*Customer Reviews Posted.*

On Monday October 13th our Special Pricing on Visual Orchestration 1 and 2 Video Lectures Ends! Priced so you can build your own bundle if you already have one course. Plenty of tips and tricks to keep you going for a long time.

*Visual Orchestration 1: Spectrotone Chart.* Learn the ins and outs of the Spectrotone Chart and how it's used for orchestration, composition, and EQing. 3 Versions.

*VO1 - Master Edition with Spectrotone Chart*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone-Course----Master-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Master-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)

*VO1 - Basic Edition if you own the Spectrotone Chart*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone-Course----Basic-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Basic-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)

*VO1 - Advanced Edition with Spectrotone Chart and mini 20-minute concerts for each solo orchestral instrument.*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone-Course----Advanced-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Adv-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


*Visual Orchestration 2: Articulations & Templates.* Covers the basic content of a college-level orchestration class applied to virtual instruments and how to set up a pre-mixed ready to go template.
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


*Visual Orchestration 3: DOING the Basic Orchestral Mix.* Final course in this series that puts it all together so that you have the easiest time possible in mixing orchestral samples. Still on intro pricing.
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestral-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


*Visual Orchestration Trilogy* - Best Pricing for all 3 courses!
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/The-Visual-Orchestration-Trilogy__Spec-VizOrch-Bundle-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: +++ ENDS Tomorrow Night - Mid PDT - Visual Orchestration 1 & 2 Special Pricing*

Monday Midnight is coming! Don't wait!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 13, 2014)

The end is HERE! Really, For Sure!
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Depa ... ation.aspx


----------

